
The Egg Thief - acdanger
https://www.outsideonline.com/2378786/egg-thief-jeffrey-lendrum-falcon
======
jstanley
What a fascinating story.

Prosecuting him seems like much ado about nothing, as it is pointed out that
80% of the falcons in the wild die within their first year, and they do much
better if captured into captivity. Still a fascinating story.

~~~
pjc50
There are really not a lot of peregrine falcons around, less than 2000. While
it might be possible for _one_ person to take a _few_ eggs, if it's allowed
and not prosecuted they will all be taken pretty quickly.

There's a separate problem in the UK of commercial grouse moors killing birds
of prey to protect their pheasants so they can be shot later by humans.
Strange business.

~~~
jstanley
Seems like the grouse moors and falcon smugglers could team up and kill 2
birds with 1 stone.

------
edholland
[https://www.robertefuller.com/diary/filming-a-peregrine-
falc...](https://www.robertefuller.com/diary/filming-a-peregrine-falcon-nest-
in-an-extreme-zone/)

------
aaron695
> Just before noon on May 3, 2010, John Struczynski, a janitor at Birmingham
> Airport in the British Midlands, observed something peculiar. A balding,
> middle-aged passenger had entered the shower room in the Emirates Airlines
> first-class departure lounge and emerged after what seemed like a long time.
> But when Struczynski stepped inside the facility to check it, he saw that
> the shower and floor were bone-dry.

I wonder if properly trained state sponsored OP's can see a flaw here? Not
sure if it's down to dumb bad luck or not.

Analysing every situation you're in would be to draining, and not sure how
you'd pre train.

~~~
moftz
Janitors usually aren't going to enter the bathroom and start cleaning until
someone leaves as a courtesy. He was waiting a long time for Lendrum to leave,
apparently much longer than a usual amount of time for someone to use the
shower room. The janitor finally gets to go in and looks like no one actually
used the facility, the shower floor is dry. he goes to empty the trash and
there's this weird box sitting in there. I think I'd be a little curious if I
was him. I don't think the janitor was sitting there keeping track of every
traveler's comings and goings but he was just trying to get his job done.
Although, I have a feeling that airport workers are at least a little bit
trained to be on the lookout for drug/animal smuggling and human trafficking
so the egg would have been a clear sign that something isn't right. I'm sure
99.999% of his job involves mundane cleaning but he's still trained just like
everyone else to "say something if you see something".

------
AnonymousEmu
Thanks for sharing!

